# Ricordea Detached from Rock



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so i have this rock that HAD about 8-10 ricodeas on it. really cool ones. dark green and orange-ish, then a white, neon greeny colour. well...a few days ago i noticed one of the bright coloured rics on the rock had detached.

i went and glued it to a difference piece of LR and repositioned it.

next day it had detached itself again...even though it was glued on.

now this thing just wont attach to anything...is something wrong? or is it just being stubborn?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Like anemones, it will move to a place it's comfortable with. You can use netting materials to wrap it on a piece of LR and leave it there for a few days.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

they also produce alot of slime and will not stay glued. you can try putting it on the rock then wrap it loosely with mesh and rubber band the mesh to the rock with out putting too much pressure on the ric. leave it like that for a week or two and it might attach.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

meh...

ill let it settle where it likes. i was concerned that detaching was a precursor to the ric dieing. guess it got bored of its compadres.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> they also produce alot of slime and will not stay glued. you can try putting it on the rock then wrap it loosely with mesh and rubber band the mesh to the rock with out putting too much pressure on the ric. leave it like that for a week or two and it might attach.


I would go with this method.

Mushrooms can take anywhere from a week, to two weeks to attach. They are soooo slow. If you let it flow around until it finds a place that it likes, it will more than likely end up behind the LR or in a filter/skimmer/sump.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it surpsingly wedged itself in next to one of my other rics!lol.

i need to go find some netting. what kind should i use?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

ive heard that people used the stuff the wedding veils are made from...you can get it any fabric store ... and its CHEAP!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

yep ^^^^










Wedding Veil is the best to use with soft coral such as Ricordea.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well two of them detached from the rock, and both have set up in a not so bad place. it's kind of in the shade of one of the caves. ill leave them be, as they seem really happy there (the happiest they've been for over a week).

on the other hand, im not sure what is causing these rics to detach from this one rock!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> well two of them detached from the rock, and both have set up in a not so bad place. it's kind of in the shade of one of the caves. ill leave them be, as they seem really happy there (the happiest they've been for over a week).
> 
> on the other hand, im not sure what is causing these rics to detach from this one rock!


i would think it has something to do with light or current.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm

maybe it is light. all my other rics are getting the same amount of light, but it seems as though the rics on this rock prefer lower light (hence why they repostitioned themselves inside a cave).

they are still there this morning...so they've obviously found where they want to set up shop.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> hmmm
> 
> maybe it is light. all my other rics are getting the same amount of light, but it seems as though the rics on this rock prefer lower light (hence why they repostitioned themselves inside a cave).
> 
> they are still there this morning...so they've obviously found where they want to set up shop.


you do have a 150w halide over a fairly shallow tank, most tanks that are eitehr sps witha "ric garden" that have halides have teh rics off to a side down low under less intense light or complete softie tanks with less lighting ingeneral . when they relocated was it due to currents pushing them in that direction under the cave? i would just let them be but keep an eye on them..

i was looking at rics the other day at the LFS and keep in mind im more of an sps guy and its not cheap but rics are damn expensive. i think i could rent a prius and drive to florida and collect my own and drive back and have a killer ric tank for less then it would cost to buy then at a lfs and it would be more interesting


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i got good deals on most of mine. one rock i paid 60$ for, but it had around 10 rics on it, so that ended up a good deal. i paid 30 for my green/yellow ric. it has 3 mouths...so awesome.

rics are so f*ckin cool. they eat whole misis shrimp...lol

the current didnt push them under there...the current goes the opposite way. i might do a small rescape and try to reposition the rocks differently. but most rics do pretty good under strong light. but there is a line between too much light and bleaching them, and a good amount of strong light and their colours being more intense. i think they detached because the current wasnt getting them enough food, so they were only getting fed when i spot feed my tank. ill keep an eye on them though.


----------

